# dead tack on N scale layout



## Lionel1062 (Mar 28, 2009)

I bought an N scale ready-to-run layout today at a train show. It was constructed by an area model railroad club, and even though it isn't very large, it was plenty to get started. The trains I bought run fine on it until they hit one particular section of the outer loop. The trains go completely dead there. Both of my locomotives do this. The dead area appears to be confined to about three secions of track. When the train is pushed toward the switch, it starts back up again. I have cleaned the rails and checked the wiring and everything seems to be ok.

Would anybody know what could be wrong here?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You may be too far from the transformer. Set up some power leads to those pieces of track. Check the rail distance.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It can also be a faulty rail joiner.Since the layout isn't big,it is possible that feeders weren't used,so that current depends on track continuity.A simple automotive test lamp (12VDC) along the track will reveal where the cut occured and it shouldn't be much to cure.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree with Jake. get a test light if you do not have one. 

I feel that this in just a bad track coupler.

John


----------



## Lionel1062 (Mar 28, 2009)

So if it is just a bad coupler, does that mean I won't have to mess with any wiring? 

I am completely new to N scale. I actually bought the layout and trains for my fiancee, who told me she has wanted an N scale set ever since she started going with me to hobby shops. After checking out the prices of N scale items, and the fact that so much can fit into such a small space, I am starting to get into this myself. It's a hobby we can share together, which is a good thing.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can place a metal screw driver over a gap ( two track sections)to get a reaction. This is really old school. Just try to tighten them up.


----------



## Lionel1062 (Mar 28, 2009)

Also, I should mention that the transformer I bought is an entry-level Bachmann. Is it possible that my transformer simply isn't supplying enough juice to certain areas of the layout? Also, I went to check the connectors on that section of the track and it appears that whoever built the layout glued the track to the road bed. Which means that I may wind up ruining the track to remove it.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It may be a power supply problem although not likely.Your description of the problem points to a circuit cut somewhere.If you follow the tracks with a test lamp (or a voltmeter),you will likely hit a spot where the track is dead probably passed a rail joiner.Once you identify the faulty joiner,it may not be necessary to remove the track.A touch of solder to the joint (on the outside of the rail) and the continuity will be restored.


----------



## Lionel1062 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, I will have to get a voltmeter and track down the problem. I am relieved to know that I probably won't have to re-do any wiring or take up any track. 

Thanks to all for your help!


----------



## Lionel1062 (Mar 28, 2009)

UPDATE: I used the screwdriver method that T-Man described and I found not one, but TWO breaks in the track. I was able to fix one by simply pushing the track together to make a tighter connection, but the other one I had to fix with a soldering iron. I am now happy to report that the dead spots are now gone and my trains run quite well all over my layout.

Thanks again for your help, folks!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update...it is a pleasure to help...and hearing that an input has indeed been helpful is most gratifying.Keep it up.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lionel1062 said:


> Also, I should mention that the transformer I bought is an entry-level Bachmann. Is it possible that my transformer simply isn't supplying enough juice to certain areas of the layout? Also, I went to check the connectors on that section of the track and it appears that whoever built the layout glued the track to the road bed. Which means that I may wind up ruining the track to remove it.


Lionel if you do ever have to take some of the rail up, most likely they used a water based glue. A little water will soften up the glue so you won't ruin the track.
Just make sure you blow it dry. A hairdryer will work fine.


----------

